# Etiquette when walking a bitch in season



## WoopsiiD (25 February 2010)

If your bitch is in season do you go about your daily walks differently?
Only asking as Milly is well and truly in season (if I hadn't caught the bugger in time it would have been springer x greyhounds and I can'tthink of anything worse..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








)
I am walking her at less busy times so as not to annoy dog owners and when we appraoch a group of dogs if she is off the lead she is put back on it and we wait for people to pass.
Today I was practically told that I should not be walking her while in heat as she is a nuisance to other dogs! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This from a woman who let her dog jump all over poor Milly on the lead and then proceeded to walk a fair bit of the park leaving her dog with me. When I caught up with her and told her how irresponsible she had been she launched into her tirade about not walking poor old Milly.
I'm afraid to say I bit and told her that she shouldn't be walking her unsnipped monstrosity of a beast that had clearly been beaten with the ugly stick. I told her she had a public duty to make sure that the shallow end of the gene pool was left with Fugly Dog in it.

Gazey....no this wasn't the greyhound! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He was actually a stunning looking old fellow.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 February 2010)

I would keep her on a lead or a long line for now to be on the safe side and you do right walking at unsociable times.

How and ever it is not your fault if someone's dog comes up to you, it is their fault for not controlling it!
Apparently this happened last year when a friend was walking Bella and bloody hell, that person better be glad it wasn't me that was walking her. 
PMSL at your reply!

Some clampet brought a bitch in season to a show last weekend, lovely female but for the sake of a couple of measly points at an open show?? Dogs all going mad and blood everywhere. Niiiiiice.


----------



## Spudlet (25 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]

I'm afraid to say I bit and told her that she shouldn't be walking her unsnipped monstrosity of a beast that had clearly been beaten with the ugly stick. I told her she had a public duty to make sure that the shallow end of the gene pool was left with Fugly Dog in it.



[/ QUOTE ]

I have no idea but LMAO here


----------



## soloabe (25 February 2010)

I have only ever had one bitch that wasn't spayed (she was after a year of owning her but she had health issues we had to deal with first)
She was walked early in the morning and late and night and was always on the lead because i didn't want to risk a dog running to her away from its owner where i couldn't do anything about it!

I don't think you should be expected to not walk her at all.

*get ready to call the rspca*

We atcually had special little pants that went on her so she couldn't be caught if an accident happened.


----------



## CAYLA (25 February 2010)

I would never walk a dog in season, as I would not have a dog in season 
	
	
		
		
	


	








but if by any freaky chance I did, it would be kept on the lead and any molesting from another dog would get the same as if my bitch was not in season....a boot up the arse, and the owner, the same a punch in the gob, and some of my lovely foul language


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 February 2010)

Evie is in season at the moment,  we don't have many dogs about, but I probably will not take her out whilst she is at her height as there is a black lab about a mile away who might get her scent, shepadors anyone. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am lucky though as I do have the fields I rent for grazing to run her in.
LOL at your response to the dogs owner, I think you are being sensible working her at different times, you could try dowsing her in "anti mate", although our old stud dog used to react to that as if it was Chanel No 5.  
We had an idiot woman bring a bitch in season to our training class last year, when approached she said she thought it would be alright because the bitch had been in season nearly 2 weeks and wasn't losing so much blood now .


----------



## WoopsiiD (25 February 2010)

Hmmm not sure pants would do any good with this little hussy. That and the fact they would have to be swim pants as she spends more time in the water, I'm sure she has gills.
She is due to get spayed soon, folks wanted her to settle into the new home first.
Tessa wasn't done but that was because she reacted badly to being put under and so they brought her round and said that they wouldn't risk it. Mind you, Tessa was a classy bird and wouldn't open up for anyone....or she was a lesbian-not sure 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This one.....well 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 make your hair curl!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I would never walk a dog in season, as I would not have a dog in season 
	
	
		
		
	


	








but if by any freaky chance I did, it would be kept on the lead and any molesting from another dog would get the same as if my bitch was not in season....a boot up the arse, and the owner, the same a punch in the gob, and some of my lovely foul language 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Say what you really feel CAYLA and stop sitting on the fence!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













PMSL at your reply though Whoopsi!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













You can get her done now and then it won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## Vizslak (25 February 2010)

We are confined to quarters at the moment, Flora is in too. Missed 2 shows as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Grrrr bloomin bitches! 
When I only have one in (I can't remember the last time this happened until now!) I do my usual walks but keep in season bitch on lead. We rarely meet other dogs where I walk anyway. When they are all in together I don't go off our land with them, they get 2 walks a day around our land instead of one on and one off like usual, they don't seem to care much, a walk is a walk to them, I get a bit bored though!! I wouldn't be able to ward off an advancing amorous dog with my hands full of in season bitches on leads! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








If I had one dog and was in an area likely to meet a fair few other dogs that are off lead I would be midnight walking...which I frequently do anyway! Yes I know, I'm weird!!


----------



## WoopsiiD (25 February 2010)

CAYLA-LOL-you wouldn't have a springer either!
Reckon if I did....and its NEVER going to happen breed from her it would have to be artificial insemination as she doesn't know her arse from her elbow! Then I'd have to hand rear the poor blighters as her concentration span is, well shall we say limited.


----------



## CAYLA (25 February 2010)

You know me SU, a vision of politeness and manners


----------



## WoopsiiD (25 February 2010)

Viz-Pa takes her for her first walk at 5am!! They don't get back till 6.30am!
He has been known to do the midnight walk too.


----------



## Cop-Pop (25 February 2010)

We used to use bitch spray then drive somewhere else to walk her and drive home.  The one time we walked her from home we ended up with two dogs following us!


----------



## Nickijem (26 February 2010)

I do think that there needs to be consideration on both sides, ie from the bitch owner and from other dog walkers (particularly unsnipped dog owners).
My elderly gran was walking her (mostly) very well behaved black lab.  He is beautifully trained and will come to call at any time EXCEPT when he passes a bitch on heat, then he will follow said dog and ignore my poor gran, although he will let her come and catch him.
Now my poor gran doesn't know the dog coming towards her is on heat - it is only when her lab starts following it that she realises so she goes to get her dog and put it on a lead when the owner of the bitch starts a four-letter hurl of abuse at my gran for not being able to control her dog.
I wish I had been there - I might have had something to say to that bitch owner, my poor gran was traumatised for days!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 February 2010)

I like the fact that SKK doesn't have any rule against showing bitches in season as the Swedish working dog club have against even training a bitch in season at their club areas. I mean, dogs are supposed to be smarter than horses, yet there is many stallions that can learn that stud work has its times and other times you control yourself but male dogs seem to be completely uncontrollable? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I believe that if bitches that was in season, but not in ''high'' season, was allowed to be on the working dog club areas, it would soon become evident which male dogs that is ''anatomically'' suitable for breeding by <u>not</u>  having their brain located to their scrotum! 


I saw it as a big plus, that the stud dog I chose to Jonna lives together with 4 bitches without much problems. Teddy does not bother about if they're in season and does not try anything, unless it is the right day/days of the season and then he and one of his owners spends a few days in a caravan in the garden to make 100% sure that there is no unwanted matings. Teddy also does not go off his food or in any other way spends his days pining, though he can whine a little while staying in the caravan. 
To me, that is the type of male dogs that we should want and try to breed more of, not the ones that loses their brain functions and reacts the same regardless if they meet a bitch that is only almost in season, are on day two, twelve or twenty-one in the season or stopped being in season a week or more ago!  



If I have control over my bitches, I expect owners of male dogs to have the same! If I had a bitch that chases joggers, roe-deers and anything else that she sees running away from her (I don't but if), I would keep her on the lead, if you have a dog that have a brain meltdown as soon as he think he smell a bitch that <u>might</u> be in season, I think he should be kept on the lead.




Anyhow, back to etiquette when walking a bitch in season, until I became a member on HHO, I have never heard anything about not walking my bitches outside my tiny garden, change the times when I go for walks or where I walk them when they're in season. 

My etiquette equals that they are on the lead, if I see another dog off lead I shout ''BITCH IN SEASON!'' If I see some dog owners with a group of lose dogs I try to avoid them but if it is not possible, as in that e.g. they are on the road leading straight to my home or similar, then I excuse myself and say why I can't avoid walking past them. If I pass another dog on lead, which often have happened without any problems, I pass wide and don't allow my bitches to stop and pee.   


There have been less than a handful of times during my almost 20 years of dog owning, where I've had two or three bitches in season on their leads and a male dog have turned up out of nowhere and without an owner and I have yet never had any ''close calls''. Luckily I've only had/have ladies who does their best to tell the ''testicles on legs'' that they might be in season but it is still the wrong day. 
Still I try to keep myself between my bitches behinds and the dog and if that does not work, if he as much as sniffs with his nose towards one of my bitches behinds, I will shamelessly admit that I have more than once used my legs to shove a dog away. 


Most of all I would like to point out that the number of times when an ownerless male dog have found me and my bitches out on walks, sometimes escorting us home or turning up in our garden when my bitches have <u>not</u> been in season yet/any more, sometimes being interested though being several months wrong, is far more than double the times when that have happened when they actually have been in season! 
I'm sorry but if the future of all dogs was laying in the paws of those stupid examples of ''dogkind'', that can't even tell if a bitch is in season or not...


----------



## Vizslak (26 February 2010)

Flora is bang in season standing to dog today Finny...she would be mated today if I were mating this season....currently curled up by the fire asleep with my stud dog, who whilst I wouldn't leave them alone together (they are left locked in seperate rooms when I go out) he wouldn't dream of trying to get on her in the house while I'm around...it is forbidden!! She isn't helping by being a braisen hussy either...when they were awake about an hour ago she was trying to shove her bum in his face, he had a good sniff, looked at me, thought better of it and led down, much to her disgust 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I've caught them trying to sneak off out of sight a couple of times today but a quick ''OI'' brings them running back into the room and they start playing with the other dogs or something. I have never had any accidental coverings and all my bitches are unspayed, I'm very hot on making sure they aren't left together but otherwise its easy, and they only need watching closely for a few days. People are often shocked to walk into a house with a stud dog and in season bitch not for covering in the same room! Neither has he ever scratched doors or whined or pined when seperated from them when I'm out. He's a good lad!


----------



## itsme123 (26 February 2010)

Rosies had her first season, and was walked late at night. We didnt meet any other dog walkers, and we stayed well away from the park so as to avoid any. 

Youcan buy tablets in the pet store which are meant to lessen the effect of season and stop dogs being attracted to the bitch, not sure if they work or are a gimmick. 

I have to confess, Rosie wore a pair of daughter's old knickers with a hole for her tail and a pad in them when she was in the lounge. I cannot deal with blood on my carpets (I didnt mind on the floor I could mop), though she bled very little, very watery and only for two days.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2010)

As you say, it is about consideration from both sides. I presume that if I had met your gran, seen that her dog was off lead and shouted ''BITCH IN SEASON!'', your gran would have put the lead on her Labrador and we would have happily walked past each other.  



I must say that I've yet never felt the need to say a bad word to a dog owner whose dog have ran away and tried to court my girls. This far, I have apologised and either said ''Sorry they are bitches but not in season'' or ''Sorry but my bitches are in season'' and they have not mentioned my sometimes rough treatment of their dog, without answered ''Sorry he just took off'' or similar. That way, I feel I can take my bitches and they take their dog and we both go our separate ways without any bad feelings.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2010)

Now that is also clearly a stud dog in my taste! 
	
	
		
		
	


	







I know of someone who had 4 Miniature Schnauzers, 2 of each sex. She even continued having them sleeping in her bed during the seasons but she didn't sleep deep, the bitches slept besides her pillow and the 'boys' slept down near her feet, if anyone tried moving from their designated area, she woke up and she never had any ''accidents'' for as long as I knew her.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2010)

I used to put on my late bitches pants at home to avoid blood stains, both bought pants made for the purpose and pants that I had sewed myself so that they fitted better than the bought ones but with the three ''fluffy bottoms'' I have now, I either doesn't bother with the pants at all, because most stains ends up in their fluffy bottom fur anyway (from where I can just wash it away), or I only have them on during a few days when they seem to bleed more.


----------



## Vizslak (27 February 2010)

Flora and Milo both slept on the same dog bed in my room last night, I do cage him at night when the terrier is in season just in case but Flora gets under her duvet and he lies on top, she growls at him if he tries to get in with her, shes a real bed bug and when I have put the duvet on her at night and told her 'sleep' she will not come out until morning, under any circumstance! (except when bursting for the loo as recently when she had a tummy bug!!!)


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 February 2010)

Just come in from work and was about to take dogs for a walk when I noticed Murphy (horse) doing his "I am a hunter and I can hear hounds" pose.  Had a quick listen and sure enough I could  hear them too, went for a quick nosey and local hunt had met about 3 miles away, and pack had split, about 6 couple were apparently a couple of fields away.  Very glad Murph gave me the nod, might have been interesting if we had met them (its a mixed pack) with a bitch in season.  Could have got myself a whole new designer breed.


----------



## kirstyhen (27 February 2010)

Oh god, Shephound 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 That would be a scary cross!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Otto doesn't understand smelly ladies, my legs are clearly far more attractive! 

I've known people take In-Season Bitches to Field Trials before. Just what you want when your working your dog off lead in a line, the bitch next door shoving her arse at him!


----------



## Vizslak (27 February 2010)

That was a close call then MM! Good boy Murphy the watch horse!

People take them showing too Hen, very unfair especially at open shows with dogs and bitches in the ring together, can you imagine trying to stack a male dog directly behind an in season bitch in a small ring?!!


----------



## RLD (28 February 2010)

When my bitch is in season I don't take her to the park. I walk her on a lead on a "road walk" where it is unlikely that I will come across any other dogs and if I do they should be on a lead as they are on a pavement next to a road.

I personally don't think it is worth the risk taking an in season bitch to an area where I know I will come across other dogs. I have tried Bitch spray but it doesn't put my nuetered dog off so it probably wouldn't fool an entire dog either!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (1 March 2010)

OK I do object to the twats who bring their slutty in season bitch up the yard, leave it running loose so it comes round to our stable block and proceeds to rub its bits in my dogs (castrated) face, till he mounts her shoulder or tail (he's a JRT, she's a GSD), then have the nerve to shout at him to get off!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












  Grrrrrr how about they just f*ck off and take her with them.


----------

